# NiK amore segreto



## Tebe (28 Agosto 2012)

Confesso.
Dopo mesi. Mi sono dichiarata con niK amore segreto.
Riassunto

_Io ti lovvo niK amore segreto.
Ti lovvo non si può leggere. 
Ti lovvo lo stesso.
Non ci credo, sono io il tuo niK amore segreto? Nick. Si scrive nick
No, è Brunetta ma tu eri più a portata di mano, niK
E fai hai fatto tutto questo casino? Non potevi dirmi semplicemente "Sai che mi piaci molto?"
Era un test di intelligenza. L'hai passato.
Tu no._




come si fa a non lovvarlo?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Agosto 2012)

dall'ultima risposta si evince chiaramente l'identità del soggetto in questione




tzè


----------



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini;bt5425 ha detto:
			
		

> dall'ultima risposta si evince chiaramente l'identità del soggetto in questione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stai bleffando


----------



## aristocat (29 Agosto 2012)

Io invece l'ho capito dalla prima :carneval:

Se è lo stesso che penso io è un nick che usa "Non si può guardare" o "non si può sentire" come alternativa a: "Non si può leggere". A volte li romanizza anche, ma per gioco :singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

aristocat;bt5429 ha detto:
			
		

> Io invece l'ho capito dalla prima :carneval:
> 
> Se è lo stesso che penso io è un nick che usa "Non si può guardare" o "non si può sentire" come alternativa a: "Non si può leggere". A volte li romanizza anche, ma per gioco :singleeye:


Non si può guardare e non si può sentire lo diciamo un pò tutti.
Comunque lui non mi lovva ancora. E' una lotta dura. Durissima.

Ovviamente ogni sua resistenza sarà inutile


----------



## aristocat (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5430 ha detto:
			
		

> Non si può guardare e non si può sentire lo diciamo un pò tutti.
> Comunque lui non mi lovva ancora. E' una lotta dura. Durissima.
> 
> Ovviamente ogni sua resistenza sarà inutile


Ma detti in romanaccio, anche se lui non c'azzecca con l'Urbe?
Comunque... Così mi piaci! Massiccia e compatta :carneval: Pronta all'arrembaggio.

Se non mi piacessero così tanto gli uomini partirei col broccolaggio :condom::sonar:


----------



## Leda (29 Agosto 2012)

Te le ha suonate :risata:


----------



## Cattivik (29 Agosto 2012)

Azz... un altro concorrente...

Non ho più speranze...

Cattivik

P.S. Però sai che io non ti lovvo ma...


----------



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

Cattivik;bt5433 ha detto:
			
		

> Azz... un altro concorrente...
> 
> Non ho più speranze...
> 
> ...


mi faresti....

bentornato dalle vacanze!
Sei abbronzato?


----------



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

aristocat;bt5431 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma detti in romanaccio, anche se lui non c'azzecca con l'Urbe?
> Comunque... Così mi piaci! Massiccia e compatta :carneval: Pronta all'arrembaggio.
> 
> Se non mi piacessero così tanto gli uomini partirei col broccolaggio :condom::sonar:


 cosa vuol dire che non c'azzecca con l'Urbe?

Comunque si, sono massiccissima!
E' una lotta dura davvero. 
fa il principesso sul pisello di brutto.




però risponde ad ogni mia cazzata. E durante il giorno sono tante


il broccolaggio  tienilo buono per un altra vita.
Non si sa mai.


----------



## Cattivik (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5435 ha detto:
			
		

> mi faresti....
> 
> bentornato dalle vacanze!
> Sei abbronzato?


Ti farei... Bhe se non è cambiato nulla al massimo ti posso offrire una pausa pranzo...

Abbronzato.. dipende...

Cattivik

P.S. Ti piaccio di più abbronzato o no?   	 		:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

Cattivik;bt5437 ha detto:
			
		

> Ti farei... Bhe se non è cambiato nulla al massimo ti posso offrire una pausa pranzo...
> 
> Abbronzato.. dipende...
> 
> ...


Chissà. Che dici, pausa caffè prox settimana?


----------



## Cattivik (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5441 ha detto:
			
		

> Chissà. Che dici, pausa caffè prox settimana?


Certo che si... Con immenso piacere...

Aspetto al solito coordinate geografiche e temporali...

Cattivik

P.S. Dalla pausa pranzo siamo passati alla pausa caffè... Faccio come i gamberi...


----------



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

Cattivik;bt5443 ha detto:
			
		

> Certo che si... Con immenso piacere...
> 
> Aspetto al solito coordinate geografiche e temporali...
> 
> ...


direi solito posto. Approfitto per andare a vedere se nel loro reparto piante ce n'è una che mi interessa.
Tu spingi il carrello perchè se no vai in giro a broccolare tutte.


----------



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

Leda;bt5432 ha detto:
			
		

> Te le ha suonate :risata:



di brutto. E continua.


----------



## Cattivik (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5444 ha detto:
			
		

> direi solito posto. Approfitto per andare a vedere se nel loro reparto piante ce n'è una che mi interessa.
> Tu spingi il carrello perchè se no vai in giro a broccolare tutte.


_Solito posto_...  	 		 _reparto piante_  

Ma il motel non ha il reparto piante!!!!
















Ok ok ci ho provato...

Ho capito ho capito...

Cattivik

P.S. Io non broccolo... intrattengo!


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2012)

tubarao


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5446 ha detto:
			
		

> di brutto. E continua.



ma sarai una pivellina a fartele suonare da un virtual man

a meno che non ti piaccia...


----------



## Eliade (29 Agosto 2012)




----------



## aristocat (30 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5436 ha detto:
			
		

> cosa vuol dire che non c'azzecca con l'Urbe?


Significa che il NiK che penso io è settentrionalissimo, nato e cresciuto nel profondo Nord, nordico da 1000 generazioni. 
E Roma (l'Urbe) l'avrà vista di sguincio,  massimo una volta nella vita, se va bene.
Dopodiché per gioco parla in romanaccio ma è un Vikingo inside.

ari


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Ottobre 2012)

libro aperto


----------

